# Goodbye Motorex...



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7900300&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Interesting info...looks like Motorex is going down in flames.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Daymn I'd be pissed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure what the one thread is talking about, "proprietary information" ? RB Motorings website contains the copy of the federal regulations stating what is required to become an importer of such vehicles.......
All somebody has to do is import a couple of cheap Skylines, crash them, and get started.... $50,000-$100,000 tops to get the ball rolling again. If I had the money I'd do it myself. Converting to OBD-2 on the R34s can't be too hard, use a Z32TT ECU for crissakes.........


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure what the one thread is talking about, "proprietary information" ? RB Motorings website contains the copy of the federal regulations stating what is required to become an importer of such vehicles.......
> All somebody has to do is import a couple of cheap Skylines, crash them, and get started.... $50,000-$100,000 tops to get the ball rolling again. If I had the money I'd do it myself. Converting to OBD-2 on the R34s can't be too hard, use a Z32TT ECU for crissakes.........


DOT compliance involves more than just crashing a couple of cars, but given the groundwork already laid down, and the information that has since been made public, sarting off where Motorex left off would not be too difficult. The real question is, do you really want to? I don't know how much of a market there is for these cars, unless you could form a business model that would bring the price down enough to be able to market it to the people actually interested in the car.

There's an issue of how fast do you want to regain your intial investments.A good market analysis would have to be undertaken, and a lot of other research.

At this point, I wouldn't be suprised, but they are just rumors.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

bII said:


> DOT compliance involves more than just crashing a couple of cars, but given the groundwork already laid down, and the information that has since been made public, sarting off where Motorex left off would not be too difficult. The real question is, do you really want to? I don't know how much of a market there is for these cars, unless you could form a business model that would bring the price down enough to be able to market it to the people actually interested in the car.
> 
> There's an issue of how fast do you want to regain your intial investments.A good market analysis would have to be undertaken, and a lot of other research.
> 
> At this point, I wouldn't be suprised, but they are just rumors.


Motorex's problem was that they obviously did a crappy job on the cars that did get through. Wouldn't surprise me a bit if DOT found a way to get those cars off the road permanently, but the grandfather effect will probably keep them from doing so (Once a car has been approved for use on public roads and a few copies exist on public roads, it would be impossible to remove that permission, not without a lot of red tape and burden of proof that all the cars were defective). Airbags on the R33s were found not to work properly, and some of the cars would not pass emissions, to name just a couple things. At this point Motorex is not the only importer, nor will they be the only importer. RBMotoring has Skylines of their own, albeit at somewhat steeper prices than Motorex even, but at this point they are a decent choice. Someone else will step in to fill the shoes eventually. If someone were willing to take a milder return on their investment, Skylines could be had for about 1/2 what Motorex had them for, but people are greedy and the Skyline is seen as a gold mine. My beleif is that a flat rate charge for conversion would take a lot of the heft off the price, seems to me that Motorex was charging by the hour for their conversion process............


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I suspect Motorex was looking to make thier intial investment back very quickly and then not lower their prices and reap a huge profit while they can.
"slash and burn" as they say. Someone looking for market longevity may amortize the costs of legalization over many more cars.

Unfortunetly, a lot of people (mosly ricers who want a Skyline) feel that whoever legalizes skylines should not be paid for the investment of knowledge and research they put into legalizing these cars, that its "not fair" that these cars can be bought and imported "so cheap" but you have to pay "a lot" to register them.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

didnt someone say a while ago that this was going to happen?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

just have one shipped in as an OFFROAD vehicle


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> just have one shipped in as an OFFROAD vehicle



ya, then try getting a tag for it. or insurance.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Dwntyme said:


> just have one shipped in as an OFFROAD vehicle


When your one year permit is up, then what? That's an expensive ride for a just a yewar. You also have to provide an itenerary of races/shows your Skyline will be participating in, and what modifications have been done to make it unstreetable.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

bII said:


> When your one year permit is up, then what? That's an expensive ride for a just a yewar. You also have to provide an itenerary of races/shows your Skyline will be participating in, and what modifications have been done to make it unstreetable.


It's already unstreetable in the US. before it even gets here.....your missing the point, Motorex and others like them charge an arm and a leg to legalize the car. soooo. that will give me year to make it legale instead of 180days from time it makes port... 

So If I build a rail dune buggy(offroad vehicle) no need for proof of racing, "recreation vehicle only"


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

for some reason if i remember right they would not allow that


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

They will not let you do that, you have to provide proof that you are racing (or exhibition) and then the permit is maxed out for one year. This has been posted here before, believe me if you could do that you'd see Skylines here in the US, you aren't that clever


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm so sick of people popping up in these threads, "Oh I can do this or that to get a Skyline into the country". Sure, you can, but for how long. You can't drive it on the street without getting every rice-boys attention, and then shortly thereafter the cops attention, because a Skyline anywhere on any road will be treated just like a UFO. Most people in this country have never seen one in real life, so you driving one on the road will be far more attention than you can handle. People will follow you, kids will try to race you, cops will pull you over every 5 minutes to either ask you what kind of car it is or to check your paperwork if they _do_ know, unless they are already familiar with the car and the owner. Owning a Skyline is somewhat akin to be being a movie star, you simply can't go anywhere in public and not expect to be bothered. I know what I'm talking about, there are 2 R33s and 2 R32s within 50 miles of me, and those poor guys can't go anywhere without being mobbed, challenged to races or harrassed by the cops outside their local area. So if you think you can import a Skyline whatever way you think will work, we'll see how long it lasts the first time you set tire on the street.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks..

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/TempInfo.html

BTW here's a list of importers
Registered Importer
Address Phone
Fax 
*AMERICAN AUTO DREAM*
1760 MONROVIA AVE SUITE C-12, COSTA MESA, CA 92627 949-515-8056
949-515-8035 
*BARRY TAYLOR ENTERPRISES* 
110 SOUTH 23RD STREET UNIT D, RICHMOND, CA 94804 510-235-3990
510-235-3998 
*G & K AUTOMOTIVE **
3231 SOUTH STANDARD AVE, SANTA ANA, CA 92705 714-545-9503
714-545-7667 
*MOTOREX* 
15607 NEW CENTURY DR, GARDENA, CA 90248 310-523-2233
310-523-2235 
*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA DIAGNOSTIC LAB **
2748 JEFFERSON STREET, NAPA, CA 94558 707-258-1753
707-258-1611 
*REGISTERED IMPORTER CORPORATION **
301 KINETIC DR BLDG 1 ENT 1, OXNARD, CA 93030 805-988-0065
208-445-2091 
*AMERISPEC CORPORATION* 
190 GEORGE WASHINGTON HWY, RIDGEFIELD, CT 06877 203-744-0844
203-743-9771 
*AUTOMOBILE CONCEPTS **
13329 NE 17TH AVE, NORTH MIAMI, FL 33181 305-893-1950
305-893-9097 
*DC IMPORTS INTERNATIONAL* (MOTORCYCLES ONLY)*
712 SOUTH MILITARY TRAIL, DEERFIELD BEACH, FL 33442 954-834-0834
954-834-0838 
*EUROSPORT MOTORCARS **
1010 SE 12TH CT, CAPE CORAL, FL 33990 239-458-9117
239-458-4277 
*SUNSHINE CAR IMPORT **
P.O. BOX 100124, CAPE CORAL, FL 33910
www.sunshine-car-import.com 239-278-1020
239-278-3700 
*WEBAUTOWORLD* 
4101 NORTH US 1, POMPANO BEACH, FL 33064 954-429-1000
954-941-9415 
*J.K. TECHNOLOGIES **
3500 SWEET AIR ST, BALTIMORE, MD 21211 410-366-6332
410-366-7655 
*US SPECS*
1301 LOFLIN RD BLDG H, ABERDEEN, MD 21001 410-273-6464
410-273-6119 
*AUTOMOTIVE CONVERSION* 
3043 BRIGHTON 5TH ST, BROOKLYN, NY 11235
www.automotiveconversion.com 718-332-7844
718-769-4768 
*AUTOSPORT DESIGNS*
203 WEST HILLS RD, HUNTINGTON STATION, NY 11746 631-425-1555
631-425-6185 
*WALLACE ENVIRONMENTAL TEST LAB **
2140 WIRTCREST LA, HOUSTON, TX 77055
www.wallacelab.com 713-956-7705
713-956-0104 
*WESTERN CASCADE*
12065 44TH PL SOUTH, TUKWILA, WA 98178
http://www.westerncascade.com/ 206-767-2151
206-767-2157 
*MILWAUKEE MOTORCYCLE IMPORTS (MOTORCYCLES AND SCOOTERS ONLY)*
3144 SOUTH 47TH STREET, MILWAUKEE, WI 53219 414-321-9607
414-321-9608 

* Registered with DOT and EPA ( http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/icilist.pdf)


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

what a shame what they did.u know the prices of skylines are now going to drop.cause you have people that know how to get a skyline into the country and get it titled are going to do it and sell them for 1/2 the price of what motorex did.they could of had a really successful business if they were legit :dumbass:


----------

